# L111



## High Knob (Nov 1, 2017)

No spin of engine. Starter spins but no engage to fly wheeel. Tried jump box thinking weak battery Same. 550 plus hours. Any help would be great.

Thanks Tim


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Check the bendix for sticking or for stripped teeth on the drive gear.

Powdered graphite is good to lube the bendix helix on the starter drive shaft.


----------

